# New guy



## tpohpo (Dec 1, 2019)

I've been around on other forums, new here. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pcushion (Dec 1, 2019)

Welcome man I too am on many other forums. I speak on behalf of basicstero.ws when I say we are glad to have you. If you need anything just ask.


----------



## brazey (Dec 3, 2019)

Welcome....


----------



## Arnold (Dec 3, 2019)

Welcome.


----------



## JJB1 (Dec 4, 2019)

Welcome aboard


----------



## ordawg1 (Dec 4, 2019)

Welcome aboard to the BEST forum !! OD


----------



## REHH (Dec 4, 2019)

Hey welcome to Ironmag


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 4, 2019)

On behalf of PuritySourceLabs ,SPS and StraightUpKratom welcome to IMF.


----------



## DUTCHPHARMA (Dec 5, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## adhome01 (Jan 4, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

